#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  goede VGA-> video converter

## Ws Soundexpresse

beste mensen,

voor een project moet ik een goede VGA naar video omvormer hebben.
hij moet tulp of bnc uit hebben, en goede kwaliteid hebben.
Heb nu zon ding van nedis van 30euro, maar de kwaliteid is om te huilen.

Enig idee wat zo'n beetje fatsoenlijke oplossingen hiervoor zijn?
Het gaat erom om een Laptop met enkel VGA uit, naar 3 TFT schermpjes te sturen (doen we met vga booster/splitter) en naar 3 LCD schermen. Video splitters ed. heb ik...

----------


## stamgast

Bedoel je een scan converter?

----------


## freek

Ben bang dat het resultaat altijd om te huilen blijft. Dat is 1 van de eigenschappen van CVBS. Is het om te huren of te kopen? Ik weet niet wat je budget is.
Kijk eens bij kramer, extron, misschien datavideo of blackmagic? 
Als je budget wat hoger is kijk eens bij Analogway of Folsom.
Ze kunnen het allemaal.
Ik heb zelf weleens met de kramer VP-503XL gewerkt en is denk ik voor jou al prima.
Succes ermee.

----------


## freek

Wat natuurlijk ook een oplossing is met behoudt van VGA beeldkwaliteit is een paar kastjes huren/kopen van VGA naar Cat5 (en terug). Dan leg je cat5 bekabeling naar je schermpjes en zet je het daar weer terug naar VGA. Je beeld kwaliteit is 100x beter en ik denk dat het ongeveer hetzelfde kost als 1 goed scan converter.

----------


## BJD

Blackbox maakt ook mooie videooplossingen. Verder kramer, extron en de rest.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

de schermen hebben geen vga, dat is het probleem.... en de kleine schermpjes hebben wel vga (alleen maar vga)

----------


## Whitefarmer

? ik ben niet zo'n computerman, maar bestaat er geen PCMCIA kaartje met een TV uit (composiet), dan gebruik je de vga uitgang voor je tft, en de composiet voor de grote schermen?

Anders is het misschien interessant om te kijken naar een ander laptop?

Is het voor een tijdelijk project, of een permanent project?

Ik heb nog ergens een aansturing staan voor de 'vroege' flatscreens van philips, ik zal eens kijken of daar een composiet aftak opzit.

----------


## Stoney3K

> de schermen hebben geen vga, dat is het probleem.... en de kleine schermpjes hebben wel vga (alleen maar vga)



Extron/Kramer is al genoemd, is zeker een goeie en betrouwbare oplossing.

Anders: Schroef de schermen eens open en kijk of je een stel chips kan vinden die CVBS weer omzetten naar R/G/B/Hsync/VSync. Tussen de ADC en het scherm zit vaak gewoon RGBHV, er zijn weinig schermen die gelijk vanaf CVBS of Y/C naar digitaal omzetten om het paneel aan te sturen.

Als je analoog RGBHV kan vinden kun je er in principe gewoon een VGA-stekker aan solderen. Bij het Sony PSone scherm is dat bijvoorbeeld een bekende truc.

Heb je het over TFT's met alleen CVBS-in, dan vermoed ik dat het om kleine monitors (in-car beeldschermpjes) gaat die gebruikt worden als afkijkmonitor?  :Wink:

----------


## Rieske

> Extron/Kramer is al genoemd, is zeker een goeie en betrouwbare oplossing.



Je mag Inline ook dit rijtje toevoegen.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

de kleine schermen zijn gewoon 19inch tft schermpjes voor een pc, de andere zijn jvc/lg schermen, maar zonder vga dus....

----------


## Martincrul

Hiervoor zou ik een Folsom imagepro gebruiken. Daar ga je vga in uit je laptop, en op de paralel uitgang van die vga input er weer uit naar je 19" schermpjes. Dan heb je aan de output kant van het apparaat een cvbs uit op bnc voor je lcd schermen.
Dit is wel een duur apparaat, je kan ook een extron usp kunnen gebruiken maar je wilde goede kwaliteit  :Smile:

----------


## freek

> Hiervoor zou ik een Folsom imagepro gebruiken. .......
> maar je wilde goede kwaliteit



Sorry hoor, maar hier moet ik even op reageren. Gelukkig geef je zelf toe dat dit apparaat een beetje een dure oplossing is voor dit probleem, maar die imagepro's goede kwaliteit zijn is echt onzin. Ik (en vele met mij) heb(ben) er alleen maar problemen mee. Om sommige klussen gebruiken we er 6 tot 8 per dag en alleen maar gezeik. 3 a 4 keer per dag een factory reset is het enige op ze op de been te houden. En vele video tech's met mij vinden het rot dingen.  (zowel de imagepro's als de imagepro's HD)

Als je toch teveel geld wilt uitgeven koop dan een Christie cineIPM of een analogway.

----------


## Martincrul

@freek

Voor wie werk jij dan? Dat je er wel 6 tot 8 per show hebt? Ik gebruik ze voor ongeveer alle shows die ik doe al ruim 6 jaar en zelden problemen. Soms een EDID probleem maar das firmware updaten en klaar. En verder enkel user errors door bijvoorbeeld het lomp insteken van DVI kabels waardoor input slecht contact maakt. Of gewoon niet weten hoe het ding werkt.
Ik gebruik er ook meestal meer dan 1, Sensation heb ik er 5, Royal Beach Concert 7, huldiging Oranje 2010 9 stuks, Symphonica Diana Ross 8 stuks, etc etc.
Plaatje dat er uitkomt is 10 x beter dan dat uit een extron, kramer of analog way scanconvertor komt.
Zelfs in televisie shows worden ze zowel in nederland, dutsland als groot britanie veelvuldig ingezet en das niet omdat het zulke slechte apparaten zijn.

----------


## freek

@ martinCrul,
Ik weet niet of het relevant is om te vertellen voor wie ik werk. Ik werk voor mezelf, ben zzp-er.
Wat ik doe is digitale projectie gespecialiseerd voor film. Ik werk op vele filmfestivals over de hele wereld. Wij gebruik(t)en de folsom om alternatieve content af te spelen op DCI projectoren. Ik ben niet echt te spreken over het plaatje. En een aantal filmregiseurs ook niet. Nu gaan we overstappen naar de Christie-CineIPM, en ik vind het plaatje veel mooier. Maar zoals zovaak is dit geheel offtopic en blijft het een persoonlijke mening, dus daar doe je niks aan. 
Ik weet alleen dat ik en andere collega's veel problemen hebben met de folsom, en dan vaak de digitale kant. (SDI, HD-SDI en DVI)
Dat het beter is dan extron en kramer ben ik met je eens, Zelf vind ik analog way niet slecht, laatst de tetra-Vio mee gehad en het plaatje was niet verkeerd. Nadeel van dat merk is dat ze wel pixels vreten. Vooral de diventix, zelfs op undescan.

----------


## Martincrul

@ freek

Voor digital cinema en zeker 2K is de image pro mischien niet de beste keus nee. Dan is de cine ipm 2K beter, en de tetra-vio waarschijnlijk ook. Die tetra-vio is idd net als alle analog way apparaten naast niet gebruiksvriendelijk ook een pixelverslinder. Maar hij is wel nieuwer dan de imagepro HD en dus ook beter met 2k resoluties. Maar wat wil je met een apparaat uit 2003/2004 dat een nieuwe techniek uit +/- 2006 moet uitvoeren.

On topic:

De Folsom imagepro SD is in mijn ogen nog steeds het beste en mooiste voor de toepassing die TS vraagt. Deze is met goed zoeken voor 2500/3000 euro te koop tweedehands dan wel. Een extron USP401 kan hetzelfde maar is minder mooi maar mischien mooi genoeg en een stuk goedkoper.
De oplossing van freek kan ook is de tetra-vio van Analog way, maar die is pas 3 jaar oud en dus niet veel gebruikt en zeker niet tweedehands te koop en kost dus gewoon nog 7500 euro ex. De Christies IPM 2K is heel mooi voor digital 2K projectie maar totaal niet relevant voor de TS daar hij alleen DVI-I uit (optional 2x DVI-I uit) is. En TS vroeg om een convertor van VGA naar CVBS. Daarnaast kost deze ook nog 8000 euro.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

beste mensen, over wat voor prijzen hebben we het bij deze apparaten?
heb ik het dan over 500, 5000 of meer eurotjes?

ik vind het lastig om voor mijn toepassing een busget te kiezen, omdat 9 van de 10 klanten het niet gaat zien (discotheken/clubs/feesttenten), maar wat we nu hebben naar mijn mening net niet kan...

----------


## the_pauwels

Ik heb hiervoor thuis enkele toestellen van Velleman liggen. Voor mij is deze kwaliteit oké. Maar wij gebruiken dit dan ook niet op een hoge resolutie (800/600)

Greetz

----------


## Stoney3K

Voordat we inderdaad nucleaire installaties voor gaan stellen om op muggen te schieten, lijkt het me handig om eerst even duidelijk te hebben om wat voor toepassing het gaat.  :Big Grin: 

Wat voor beeldmateriaal komt erop? Muziekvideo's? Powerpoint-presentaties? Karaoke? Wat voor kijkafstand is er tussen je weergevende schermen en je publiek?

Als het om materiaal met niet al te veel detail gaat (dus bijvoorbeeld muziekvideo's en karaoke van DVD, eventueel een schermvullende titel) of je publiek staat redelijk ver weg, dan hoef je je niet druk te maken om hoge resoluties. 800x600 kun je aardig wat op kwijt, en mits je een goeie converter gebruikt (bv. een Kramer, geen Velleman) is het op alle schermen prima te zien.

Hou ook rekening met de lengte van je (BNC) video-lijnen. Een langere kabel of een kabel die beschadigd is kan veel meer met je beeldkwaliteit doen dan een betere converter kopen. Een verdeelversterker is in zo'n installatie ook het budget niet.

----------


## Martincrul

Zoals ik ook al zei is die imagepro wat aan de dure kant, en volstaat een extron of kramer prima, of gewoon een oude sony 1024. 
TS vraagt om prijzen, das dus afhankelijk van of je nieuw of tweedehands koopt, ik raad voor paar plasmas en tfts in een discotheek gewoon tweedehands aan. Als je .dan geluk hebt kun je een kramer of extron voor 1500 euro kopen. Nieuw heb je het over 3 a 4 duizend.
Die imagepro en analog way dingen kosten je snel 5 tot 8 duizend.
Als dat boven budget is dan zou ik voor aja, blackmagic design convertors gaan die zijn nieuw tussen de 250 en 500 euro.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hmz, we gaan eens even kijken wat ik ermee kan doen, waarschijnlijk komen er nieuwe LCD schermen, en dan gaan dat er met VGA worden.

----------


## 4uss

Misschien een domme vraag, maar waarom allemaal analoge signalen? Hebben die display's geen HDMI, DVI, Displayport o.i.d.? Bij VGA over grote afstanden krijg je enorme ghosting, en composite/s-video signaal ook om te huilen. Dat moet in 2011 toch anders kunnen?

----------


## laserguy

Een HDMI over 50 meter? Veel succes. Dan neem ik liever mijn GOEIE analoge VGA. Met een deftige VGA-kabel (5 x 75 Ohms) heb je echt geen last van ghosting.
In 2011 gebruiken we voor digitale overbrenging op lange afstanden SDI e.d..

----------


## freek

zoals laserguy al zegt is HDMI en DVI niet gemaakt voor lange afstanden. Nu bestaat er wel DVI over glasvezel, maar dit is redelijk kostbaar vergeleken bij HD-SDI. Helaas zijn de apparaten uitgerust met sdi of hd-sdi wel weer redelijk prijzig. Soms moet je zelfs aparte input-borden kopen. 
kortom, kort door de bocht bij lange afstanden;
DVI = apparaten zijn relatief goedkoop, signaal overdracht is duur.
SDI = apparaten zijn wat duurder, signaal overdracht kost bijna niks.
HDMI = consumenten meuk

----------


## 4uss

Het ging me meer om het 'digitaal'-deel, niet zozeer welke  connector/protocol. Als SDI the way is, dan is dat dus wat ik bedoelde.  Ik zie overigens dat er ook HDMI/DVI naar HD-SDI-converters bestaan, en  dat lijkt mij zonder kwaliteitsverlies (beide digitaal) te gebeuren.
Helaas is dat nogal off-topic, dus de TS gaat hier weinig aan hebben. Ik blijf het desondanks apart vinden dat er LCD-schermen zijn zonder digitale input (zoals bij TS).

----------


## freek

> Ik zie overigens dat er ook HDMI/DVI naar HD-SDI-converters bestaan, en  dat lijkt mij zonder kwaliteitsverlies (beide digitaal) te gebeuren.



Klopt, werkt redelijk als je weet wat je doet, je moet goed checken of je HDMI/DVI ingang RGB of YUV gemoduleerd is. Wel eens 2 dagen op klus mee aan het stoeien geweest. (SDI is alleen YUV) was vroeger trouwens een draadje over.

Dat het helemaal zonder verlies is is niet waar. Ik heb wel eens een referentie monitor aangesloten op HD-SDI en op HD-SDI via DVI en dat laatste viel wat tegen in de kleuren, maar ik ben ook een perfectionist (ook wel liefkozend pixelneuker genoemd door collega's)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave_S

Hallo,

nou zie ik hier apparatuur voorbij komen met behoorlijk hoge prijskaartjes en ik begrijp dat als je op een hoog niveau beeld wilt weergeven dit ook nodig is en je niet met een converter van 3 tientjes weg komt, maar is er geen tussen oplossing tussen 30,- = crap en 3000,- = fantastisch.

Is er geen converter in een prijsklasse hier tussenin waarbij er geen Full HD beeldkwaliteit hoeft te zijn?

Ik wil binnenkort in een voorstelling een video beamen vanaf mijn macbook pro via een video-mixer (Edirol V4)(dit omdat er geswitched moet worden tussen de video en een camera op het toneel) en de resolutie van het filmpje is 1280 bij 800. De uiteindelijke grootte van het beeld is ongeveer 4m bij 3m en het scherm staat op ongeveer 6m van de toneelrand.

Is hier geen betaalbare oplossing voor?

Groetjes en bedankt.

----------


## stamgast

Zou gewoon een scan converter huren als het incidenteel is.
Anders ziet dit http://www.videobewerken.nl/products...converter.html er wel aardig uit voor niet te veel centen als je zelf iets wil aanschaffen.

----------


## freek

De goedkoopste converter die ik je kan aanraden is de kramer vp-501. Kost ongeveer 400 ex btw. Er is nog wel iets goedkopers te vinden maar dat wordt echt troep. Wat ik zelf veel gebruik voor video vanaf een laptop is een data-video DAC6. Dit gaat vanaf firewire direct naar composiet, component en audio. Ik weet dat deze niet meer gemaakt worden, maar er zijn nog genoeg fabrikanten die DA-converters maken voor video.

Beetje offtopic maar ik begrijp niet waarom mensen zo graag hun signalen willen downscalen. (het terugbrengen in resolutie, in dit geval tot de bron met de laagste resolutie).
Ik heb altijd geleerd om juist uit te gaan van je bron met de hoogste resolutie (of projector, maar in dit geval neem ik aan dat de projector een hogere resolutie heeft dan pal).
In het geval van Dave_S zou ik dus op zoek gaan naar een composiet naar VGA converter en een simpele vga switcher. Maar dit geheel terzijde.

Succes ermee.

----------


## Leks

@ freek

De Kramer Vp-501 is inderdaad een prima scanconverter voor het instap pro werk.
de zogenoemde " pixelneukers " zullen hier vast nog wel op en aanmerkingen op hebben. (en gelijk hebben ze)
Maar voor het geld vind je volgens mij weinig tot niets beters.

Mensen downscalen btw omdat het dan betaalbaar realtime te mixen en te "fx'en" is.
Iets wat op VGA,HDSDI,HDMI,DVI toch een substantieel duurdere optie is. 


@Dave_S
Als je zowel de camera als de content van je macbook wil mixen is een scanconverter een prima optie.
Wil je alleen maar hard schakelen tussen beide bronnen dan zou ik voor een scaler gaan en je camera signaal omzetten naar VGA.
En dit dan op VGA schakelen tussen macbook en camera. ( dit heeft wel het nadeel/risico dat je met verschillende resoluties te maken krijgt. Je beamer zal mogelijk een andere beeldverhouding geven na het schakelen; tenzij je het camera signaal naar 1280*800 weet om te zetten.

Dit probleem ben kwijt als je downscaled via je V4.

Welke optie je kiest is natuurlijk je eigen keuze.
( let er wel even als je voor vga gaat dat je beamer ook daadwerkelijk 1280*800 weer kan geven en je ook een breedbeeld scherm neemt)

Leks

----------


## vasco

> Ik wil binnenkort in een voorstelling een video *beamen*...



Beamen doen ze alleen in Startrack en wordt uitgevoerd door Scotty. Heb je al eens gedacht aan projecteren  :Confused:

----------

